# ترنيمة قولي يا بابا كيرلس مالك رائعة جدا



## أبن البابا (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*†††††††††††††*​


*† بـــــســــم الأب والأبــــن والروح الـقـدس الإلــه الواحـد †*
*آمــــــــــــــــيــــــ ـــــن*​








*•° ترنيمة قولي يا بابا كيرلس مالك رائعة جدا °•*​

*كلمات الترنية*
*قولي يا بابا كيرلس*
*قولي يا بابا كيرلس مالك شايفك ليه في الصورة حزين*
*قولي يا بابا علي الي في بالك قلولي يا بابا حزين علي مين*
*حاسة انك بتبكي عليا علي الخطية الي اخدتني*
*شهوة قلبي وحالتي ديه ونفسي الي كتير خدعتني*
*قلولي يا بابا كيرلس مالك شايفك ليه في الصورة حزين*
*قولي يا بابا علي الي في بالك قلولي يا بابا حزين علي مين*
*حاسه اني بكيت عيونك ودموعك نازلة علشاني*
*اصل مكنتش عند ظنونك سيبت نفسي لعالم فاني*
*قلولي يا بابا كيرلس مالك شايفك ليه في الصورة حزين*
*قولي يا بابا علي الي في بالك قلي يا بابا حزين علي مين*
*حاسة اني قدام صورتك مكسوفة منك مش من نفسي*
*كل يا بابا مابقرا في سيرتك بحس براحة بتلمسني*
*قلولي يا بابا كيرلس مالك شايفك ليه في الصورة حزين*
*قولي يا بابا علي الي في بالك قولي يا بابا حزين علي مين*
*حاسة اني سبب احزانك بترجاك يا بابا ساعدني*
*خدني لفرحك ولاحضانك خدني من عالم واخدني*
*قلولي يا بابا كيرلس مالك شايفك ليه في الصورة حزين*
*قولي يا بابا علي الي في بالك قولي يا بابا حزين علي مين*




_Information_
Quality |:| 128 Kbps
Format |:| MP3
Size |:| 1.79 MB
http://www.mediafire.com/?1y4v6k51queagpm​


----------



## naro_lovely (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*​


----------



## naro_lovely (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*بس سورى هى مشتغلتشى ممكن حضرتك تشوف اللينك تانى *​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*انا اعرفها يا ترنيمة روعة بصراحة *
*وكنت حابة احملها بس اللينك مش شغال*
*ممكن حضرتك ترفعها تانى*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا يا باشا ع الترنيمه الجميله
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 ديسمبر 2010)

تم تعديل اللينك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جدااا
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## mina_mon_m (20 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## اغريغوريوس (13 فبراير 2011)

ترنيمة رائعةةة


----------



## kalimooo (15 فبراير 2011)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2010/565926128.gif


----------



## kalimooo (15 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليك
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## بيسا (5 مايو 2011)

ياجماعه انا عجبانى خالص الترنيمه دى بس انا مش عارفه فين الينك بتاعها يرد تظهروه وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم خير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 مايو 2011)

بيسا قال:


> ياجماعه انا عجبانى خالص الترنيمه دى بس انا مش عارفه فين الينك بتاعها يرد تظهروه وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم خير


*تم تعديل اللينك بالمشاركة الاولى 
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## mina_mon_m (13 مايو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elamer1000 (14 مايو 2011)

*الف شكر*


*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*
​


----------



## david201050 (27 يناير 2014)

جميلة اوي بجدربنا معاكم


----------



## samy80000 (26 فبراير 2014)

ششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## انت شبعي (26 فبراير 2014)

راااائعة جداااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

